# Call of Duty: 5 WAW Lag in Single Player



## spiraux18 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I bought Call of Duty: World at War a while ago and stopped playing it for a while because of the terrible lag in single player. I just recently reinstalled and am now trying to get to the bottom of this. I play several other FPS games in single player/multiplayer completely fine without any lag whatsoever except for COD:4 online sometimes, so I don't have any idea why this game would lag so bad, in single player too!? :4-dontkno

I'd really appreciate anyones advice if they have it! Thanks! :grin:

Comp. Specs:
MS Windows XP Home SP3
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+
3.0GB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce 8600GT


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello spiraux18, and welcome to TSF.

Please follow these steps first.

Can you list these two things?

PSU (power supply unit)
Motherboard


----------



## jonathan68 (May 9, 2002)

your not alone, my youngest son has the same problem as well. I have 4 computers in my house and his is the only one that lags like a madman in single and online play. his specs are:

MS Windows XP Home SP3
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5400+
3.0GB RAM
( 2 ) NVIDIA GeForce 8600GTX - SLI mode
600 watt Ultra PSU
MSI K9N SLI V.2 MB

he can play ANY other game - FarCry 2, BioShock, Fear 2 and they all play fine. i'm leaning towards moving up in the video card department with ( 2 ) 9600GT or ( 2 ) 9800GT in SLI and see if it takes care of it.

my oldest sons computer is only a Pent. 4 W/ AGP 3650 512 MB video card and 2 GB of PC 3200 DDR 400 ram and he plays it wide open...... No lag

I think the 8600's don't like pushing the game very well.


----------



## spiraux18 (Aug 12, 2009)

Ok I tried those and none of them worked, though I did upgrade my video card driver software.

Windows: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
Memory (RAM): 3072 MB
CPU Info: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+
CPU Speed: 3163.1 MHz
Sound card: Creative USB Headset
Display Adapters: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT | NetMeeting driver | RDPDD Chained DD
Monitors: 1
Screen Resolution: 1680 X 1050 - 32 bit
Network: Network Present
Network Adapters: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport
CD / DVD Drives: D: ATAPI DVD A DH20A4P
COM Ports: COM1
LPT Ports: LPT1
Mouse: 16 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C: 232.9GB
Hard Disks - Free: C: 131.6GB
USB Controllers: 2 host controllers.
Manufacturer: Phoenix Technologies, LTD
Product Make: MCP61M2MA
AC Power Status: OnLine
BIOS Info: AT/AT COMPATIBLE | 12/14/07 | Nvidia - 42302e31
Motherboard: WinFast MCP61M2MA


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

When you say it lags, is it a graphics lag or a input lag?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi spiraux18.

Have you tried simply turning the graphics settings down?

Try turning the settings to lowest and see if that helps.


----------



## spiraux18 (Aug 12, 2009)

The graphics are fine, but it really just lags all together. Like when i'm not near any battle or anything its completely fine, but if I'm trying to fire at someone or near a battle, my fps must be around 10 or so. And yeah Sirian I turned off anti-aliasing, turned the refresh rate down to 56 hz, still the same.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Do you have a full system load while playing or have you turned things off?
In single player I always try to turn off as much as possible like the internet connection,AV, side bar, windows defender etc.
I actually keep an icon for my network at the bottom so I can turn the connection off so that i can turn everything else off. I figure Im alone and dont need all the rest of the stuff using memory.

If that doesnt help
I dont have it loaded up right now and cant remember all of the settings.
But have you tried this.
In the Nividia control panel under the manage 3d settings|program settings
Get COD5 in the window and try to turn V synch on and see if it gets any better.
Also check the maximum pre-rendered frames and try to set it to 2.
I dont need to do this but just a suggestion

You are basically running the same setup that I am so I know it will work even without Vsynch


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Actually V-sync and turning on AA (pre rendered frames) will not help performance and actually put more work for the graphics card. I personally don't like using the nvidia control panel to control any of my system components.

Leave the refresh rate be as sometimes doing that will no allow you to see any picture.


----------

